# What Is The Average Monthly Mortgage Payment?



## Wishes (11 May 2010)

I know this is a far flung question but I'm wondering what the average person is paying monthly on their mortgage. 

I'm currently paying 1500 euro so that is why I was skeptical whether I should fix or not and at what rate.  I certainly couldn't afford to be paying any more.


----------



## woodbine (11 May 2010)

Ours is €1300 after TRS. (would be €1480 ex TRS)

Our fixed will be ending in the autumn, so hoping to get a better rate than current (5.2% EBS)


----------



## mrblues (11 May 2010)

We're at €2354 net of TRS - 4.8 Fixed for 5 Years ending 2012.


----------



## fizzelina (11 May 2010)

We pay €1,035 net of TRS (would be €1,209 ex TRS) It's 2.95% fixed for 2 years ending Feb-2012


----------



## spreadsheet (11 May 2010)

I'm paying €1100 after TRS. I'm on a 3% rate.


----------



## pinkyBear (11 May 2010)

We pay 2100 - with TRS, of €90 odd ..


----------



## Eithneangela (11 May 2010)

We're paying €2,100 exclusive of TRS - but reckon there's no real average - depends on term, type of mortgage etc.  If you're only interested in fixed mortgage, then my info is of no use to you.


----------



## NorfBank (11 May 2010)

Wishes said:


> I know this is a far flung question but I'm wondering what the average person is paying monthly on their mortgage.
> 
> I'm currently paying 1500 euro so that is why I was skeptical whether I should fix or not and at what rate.  I certainly couldn't afford to be paying any more.



When deciding whether to fix or not, you should just look at your own circumstances, ignore what other people are paying as their circumstances will be individual to them.

You have answered your own question. If you cannot afford to be paying any more then fix, simple as that, rates are rising, your repayments will increase. It will cost more initially to fix but you are paying for security and also preserving your credit rating.

www.moneybackmortgages.ie


----------



## fobs (11 May 2010)

It depends on your monthly net income and lyou ability to cope with a rate increase. We pay €920 a month. No trs anymore but we pay this on one income. We have a tracker of .75% above the ecb so would never fix!


----------



## rumble (11 May 2010)

Hi, we have come off a fixed rate of 4.89%.  We were on a variable rate of 2.77% with BOI then we decided to go fixed again for 3 Yrs at a rate of 3.60%.  We pay 650 a month.


----------



## Protocol (12 May 2010)

I pay 520 per fortnight, at ECB + 0.5%  = 1.5% currently.

That's equivalent to 1126 pm.


----------



## jhegarty (12 May 2010)

€484.84 net of TRS  on ECB + 0.79


----------



## niceoneted (12 May 2010)

I pay 690, no TRS, rate is ECB +0.5 therefore 1.5%. 
Balance 124K 17 yrs remaining.


----------



## fizzelina (12 May 2010)

Gosh I am jealous reading about these ECB +0.5% tracker rates! Those people who recently purchased haven't a chance of rates like that. But then I suppose alot of the people with great trackers also have possible negative equity. Just a thought I could well be wrong.


----------



## PyritePete (12 May 2010)

Protocol said:


> I pay 520 per fortnight, at ECB + 0.5% = 1.5% currently.
> 
> That's equivalent to 1126 pm.


 
Hi there, can you tell me which bank/society you are with (if you dont mind)...i have tried to pay our mortgage fortnightly before but was refused out of hand & I tried everything !!


----------



## niceoneted (12 May 2010)

Fizzelina, No not in negative equity. about 80k off it. so not so bad. I only got that tracker rate 3 yrs ago when I switched provider.


----------



## fizzelina (13 May 2010)

well done niceoneted! that's a great rate and even better when there's no neg equity!


----------



## csirl (13 May 2010)

c.1,500pm, ECB + 0.75 tracker.


----------



## Protocol (17 May 2010)

PyritePete said:


> Hi there, can you tell me which bank/society you are with (if you dont mind)...i have tried to pay our mortgage fortnightly before but was refused out of hand & I tried everything !!


 

I have an LTV tracker rate mortgage with NIB.

They offered the lowest tracker margin at ECB + 0.5%, so I moved bank to get their mortgage.

They also offer fortnightly repayments.


----------



## PaddyW (17 May 2010)

€407 per month after TRS. Currently on fixed rate of 5.24%. Will be off this in January next year and moving to ECB +1.25%. No idea what the payment will be at that stage, considerably less I imagine though.


----------



## nacho_libre (17 May 2010)

PaddyW said:


> €407 per month after TRS. Currently on fixed rate of 5.24%. Will be off this in January next year and moving to ECB +1.25%. No idea what the payment will be at that stage, considerably less I imagine though.



I thought the banks have withdrawn tracker mortgages. What bank/building society will be offering ECB +1.25%  tracker in January?


----------



## PyritePete (17 May 2010)

Protocol said:


> I have an LTV tracker rate mortgage with NIB.
> 
> They offered the lowest tracker margin at ECB + 0.5%, so I moved bank to get their mortgage.
> 
> They also offer fortnightly repayments.


 

Thanks


----------



## noc1 (17 May 2010)

We pay 23% of net income. Has been as high as 33%, and as low as 17% in the past. Comfortable at 23%.


----------



## RMCF (17 May 2010)

Mine is €540 with no TRS any more.

Currently on tracker of ECB +0.95%.


----------



## MandaC (18 May 2010)

*How much is your mortgage!*

I'm NIB with the tracker +0.5%.  

Currently paying 624 per month with another 24 or so off for trs, so net about 600 and no negative equity either!

Am thinking of upping the mortgage to 1,000 per month and getting rid of it quicker.


----------

